# LEEK meet Sun 22nd Oct + 3pm Curry+East Mids crew!!



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.............................







......................
.......................................www.bluewater.co.uk.......................................... 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 22nd October 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................
































Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry again at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! Yes whatever you want and as much as you want  









Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT 
3. Nolive








4. L17 MRL + Ester
5. Renton 72 inc blowback 
6. Donners 
7. Dave_uk
8. Hallsie
9. Dave_225Roadster 
10. Batt
11. itsallaboutmark + Munyi
12. 

East Mids guy's attending
*1. Nem + 1
2. TTDunc
3. (Kev) TTK + 1
4. Sup3rfly

*

Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Nando
4. Nolive
5. L17 MRL + Ester
6. Renton72
7. Donners
8. Dave_uk
9. Dave_225Roadster
10 a18eem
11. Hallsie
12. M9fdb
13. youngg
14. genocidalduck
15. Batt
16. Rayrush1
17. itsallaboutmark + Munyi
18.

East Mids guy's attending
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc
3. TTK
4. Sup3rfly

Update on the days events :wink:

A friend of mine will be bringing a brand spanking new porsche cayman for you all to feast your eyes on,i think it a cayman s!.In Cobalt blue as below!!









We are going to try and get one of the Audi dealerships to bring along an MkII TT.Can't promise this though,but we are working on it :wink:









We will have a professional photographer with us.We are hoping to get a few action shots :wink: Any suggestions would be good.  ( Under 70mph of course  )










Some of the lads will be bringing the their VAGCOM along if you would like anything done!

Any questions please email me [email protected] or phone me on 07802940481.

Restaurant directions/address:
Cliffe Spice
17 Parkside, 
Cliffe Woods, 
Rochester, 
Kent, 
ME3 8HX
Telephone: 01634-222231
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=173536

Larger map showing M25

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=173536

Be there for 3pm sharp please as there is a large number of hungry TT'ers to feed  :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Put me down for the meet please John, will know closer to the time if i can make the curry...........


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Put me down for the meet please John, will know closer to the time if i can make the curry...........


Ok matey! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll be there for the evening reception :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> I'll be there for the evening reception :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

allez, count me in for both curry and meet 

this time I won't have a french breakfast on the day and help ya guys better with the infamous Vindaloo :lol:

see ya

olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> allez, count me in for both curry and meet
> 
> this time I won't have a french breakfast on the day and help ya guys better with the infamous Vindaloo :lol:
> 
> ...


D'accord! your on the lists :wink: ( Hope you like the little flag!)


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > allez, count me in for both curry and meet
> ...


just noticed it  brilliant 

"Allons enfants de la patrie, le jour de gloire est arrivÃ©"

first lyrics off the French national Anthem "la Marseillaise" which I haven't on my Ipod Chris :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


"Let us go children of the fatherland, the day of glory has arrived" :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: well done


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sounds like something from Zee Germans :lol: :roll:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


>


Green chillies!... N.. n.. noooooooooooooooooooooo!

I'll be there.

I hope no-one is going to try and tell me they didn't try John's finger magic trick when they got home!!!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Sounds like something from Zee Germans :lol: :roll:


nope 8)

lyrics were written during the Revolution period (1789ish) where the infamous Guillotine was cutting some heads off...especially from royal blood people if you know what I mean 

we've got nothing against the germans :roll: look, I've bought a german car  and we nearly won THEIR world cup few months ago :wink:

Anthony,

these chili looked lethal indeed, no way I tried them :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Put me down please horny. Curry, meet and blowback! Not particularly in that order!


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

John,

Put me down for the curry and the meet plz.

CD worked a treat and your photos are much better than mine  I will bring your CD to the next meet, so if anyone else wants to see John's Gaydon / Motor Show pics I have them now 

dave_uk


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> John,
> 
> Put me down for the curry and the meet plz.
> 
> ...


Hi there!
post the really good ones here if you can....cant wait till next month!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


You coming next month Arif??


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Competition time!

See who can find the funniest Farting animated gif's!

Mystery prize for the winners :wink:

Heres mine:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Competition time!
> 
> See who can find the funniest Farting animated gif's!
> 
> ...


Thats not a fart. Its magical fairies coming out ofMarios backside!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Competition time!
> ...


Glad im not a fairy :? :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just had and email from Nem! 

Could be a good meet 8)

*Hi mate

Hope you're well.

Basicaly what I'm thinking of doing is having a London and back run with some of my lot down to your meet. Looking at next month for a joint october meet if it's possible. I mentioned it last night at my evening meet and there were straight away about 5 of us definatly up for it.

Possibly leaving up here about 11 / 12 ish to get to you for 3ish, thats if you're doing a curry trip first, and the onto your meet with you.

What yout think?

Nick*


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all, put me +1 down for the curry & bluewater please John.

Should be a busy meet if it goes through with the others as well.

Did anyone get any pics from the September meet?

Dave


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Just had and email from Nem!
> 
> Could be a good meet 8)
> 
> ...


Excellent   

at least I will get some competition in the "nice looking car" league :lol:

olivier


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just noticed that the date for this is already set, so going to let me lot know for definate.

Should be a good meet indeed. Really looking forward to a blast down and meeting up with the LEEK lot again.

Nick


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Just had and email from Nem!
> 
> Could be a good meet 8)
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea John/Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



nolive said:


> Excellent
> 
> at least I will get some competition in the "nice looking car" league :lol:
> 
> olivier


Ahem :roll: only now that i don't have my TT, and all In you humble opinion of course !!!

Have you got to them bottom of your alleged handling probs now Olivier?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Just had and email from Nem!
> ...


Hi Tony

VAGparts sent me the wrong front ARB and I'm waiting for Arif to provide me a non faulty HALDEX to try on my car, so not yet sorted but that will be by the time of the next meet I tell ya :twisted:

olivier


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Hope you get it sorted without to much financial pain


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Hope you get it sorted without too much financial pain


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> Hope you get it sorted without too much financial pain


the TT being of financial pain?, you must be kidding :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Hi all, put me +1 down for the curry & bluewater please John.
> 
> Should be a busy meet if it goes through with the others as well.
> 
> ...


Ok Dave your on the list bud.Bringing the missus then? Your brave :lol:

John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> I've just noticed that the date for this is already set, so going to let me lot know for definate.
> 
> Should be a good meet indeed. Really looking forward to a blast down and meeting up with the LEEK lot again.
> 
> Nick


Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

thehornster said:


> Dave_225Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, put me +1 down for the curry & bluewater please John.
> ...


Noooooo! Got a potential TT owner wants to come along.

Just found out about about the missing aerial on my car - it wasn't unscrewed, it was snapped off, looking at Â£70 for the full unit. Bonza.

Dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Dave_225Roadster said:
> ...


O right!! :lol:

Can't you get a replacement one like mine form the TT shop Dave??

Like this

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/access.asp?c ... uct=101200


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put me down as a possible for 6pm at Bluewater please Horny 8)  :-*


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Stick me down for the 6pm meet also at Marks and Sparks

Cheers

D


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You can add TTDunc and TTK to the list for curry and meet from my lot.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Your all on the list!!

Gonna be a big one guy's  

Hope they have enough seats in the restaurant :lol: 

*Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: *
1. Hornster 
2. BAMTT (Poss) 
3. Nolive 
4. L17 MRL + Ester 
5. Renton 72 inc blowback 
6. Donners 
7. Dave_uk 
8. a18eem 
9. Dave_225Roadster + 1 
*East Mids guy's attending *
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc 
3. TTK 
*Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: *
1. Hornster 
2. BAMTT 
3. Nando 
4. Nolive 
5. L17 MRL + Ester 
6. Renton72 
7. Donners 
8. Dave_uk 
9. Dave_225Roadster 
10 a18eem 
11. Dotti 
12. M9fdb 
13. youngg
14.
*East Mids guy's attending *
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc 
3. TTK


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah, ill pay a visit, put my name down for the bluewater at 6!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

youngg said:


> yeah, ill pay a visit, put my name down for the bluewater at 6!


No problem :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I see Dave_225Roadster is turning up twice! :roll:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Your all on the list!!
> 
> Gonna be a big one guy's
> 
> ...


C'est trop genial  :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> I see Dave_225Roadster is turning up twice! :roll:


It was a test to see who spotted it :roll:  ....er you win mate  :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I may be there. Depends if mum lets me :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I may be there. Depends if mum lets me :roll:


You up for the curry as well Jamie?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Monsieur Horny, comment ca va 

Shall we invite the guys from Clan TT in France too:roll:

With the predictive turn-up, what about booking some tables at the Wharf 

I guess you've thought about that already but just in case :wink:

cheers

olivier


----------



## Batt (Jun 7, 2006)

Please put me down (on the list!) for the curry and the meet after.

It'll be great to catch up with you all 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> Hey Monsieur Horny, comment ca va
> 
> Shall we invite the guys from Clan TT in France too:roll:
> 
> ...


No hadn't thought about it really as its a pub.But as we are not all eating in there it may be hard too.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Batt said:


> Please put me down (on the list!) for the curry and the meet after.
> 
> It'll be great to catch up with you all 8)


Excellent! On your own for the curry? or plus one?

John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

)Ive booked the table for the curry already.Normally do it the day before, but seing as we are taking up half the restaurant i thought it may be a good idea.
15 people so far :lol: 
Blowbacks all round ????( If not sure what one is can you Pm BAMTT,Donners or Renton72 please :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster 
2. BAMTT (Poss) 
3. Nolive 
4. L17 MRL + Ester 
5. Renton 72 inc blowback 
6. Donners 
7. Dave_uk 
8. a18eem 
9. Dave_225Roadster + 1 
10. Batt 
East Mids guy's attending 
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc 
3. TTK 
Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 
1. Hornster 
2. BAMTT 
3. Nando 
4. Nolive 
5. L17 MRL + Ester 
6. Renton72 
7. Donners 
8. Dave_uk 
9. Dave_225Roadster 
10 a18eem 
11. Dotti 
12. M9fdb 
13. youngg 
14. genocidalduck 
15. Batt 
East Mids guy's attending 
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc 
3. TTK


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just thought, I'll have the GF with me so thats a +1.

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> Just thought, I'll have the GF with me so thats a +1.
> 
> Nick


Ok Nick cheers.Thats 16 then :lol:


----------



## Batt (Jun 7, 2006)

Prob on my own for this first giant step into the world of tt meets!

- really looking forward to it though -


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi,

My wife will be coming along as well,so can you add her
onto the list please .

Kev (TTK) + 1


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

TTK said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife will be coming along as well,so can you add her
> onto the list please .
> ...


Ok Kev,thats 17 now then :lol:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Can you add me to the list for Bluewater please John


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Can you add me to the list for Bluewater please John


Might not be room left :lol: :lol:

Your on it ray :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you add me to the list for Bluewater please John
> ...


Bloody hell John your going to need a function room 

The first round will be funny 'Can i have 17 Diet cokes please' :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > RayRush1 said:
> ...


tut tut you're wrong Tony :roll:

It will be 16 diet cokes and a beer for the french guy if you don't mind  :wink:

So you treat then m8, coooooool 

joke aside, this meet is going to be as massive as Gaydon 

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > RayRush1 said:
> ...


23 diet cokes at the Wharf  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > RayRush1 said:
> ...


23 diet cokes at the Wharf  :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


And a few blowbacks!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


And a few blowbacks!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Chris we may have to send you ahead of the main convoy to secure a forward area  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


>


You only just got your finger away :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Chris we may have to send you ahead of the main convoy to secure a forward area  :wink:


Vindaloo it isthen mate! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

For your information :lol: :lol:

Fart lighting
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Lighting farts)
Jump to: navigation, search
Fart Lighting, also reffered to as a "Blue Blazer", "Blue Dart","Blue Flame", or "Blue Angel" is the practice of setting fire to the gases produced by flatulence. Because of the methane and hydrogen content of such, lighting the resulting gas can result in burns or explosions. Clothing or hair may catch fire and sensitive tissues can be damaged. The flame is not always blue, but may be orange or yellow as well, depending on the composition of the gas and the flora living in the colon.

Nevertheless, it has become a novelty practice primarily among young men or college students, but is discouraged for its potential for causing injury. Such experiments typically occur on camping trips and single-sex group residences such as dormitories or fraternity houses.

The flammability of bodily gases has caused serious problems in the medical operating room and also in animal slaughterhouses. At least one patient is known to have suffered from the effects of an explosion while undergoing cauterization of a rectal polyp. An electric spark ignited the patient's gasses, resulting in a six-inch (15-cm) hole in the patient's large intestine. However, this was sewn up, and the patient recovered [1].

Also :lol: :lol: :lol: DURHAM UNIVERSITY FART LIGHTING SOCIETY
http://members.tripod.com/~DUFLS/


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Also :lol: :lol: :lol: DURHAM UNIVERSITY FART LIGHTING SOCIETY
> http://members.tripod.com/~DUFLS/


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Is that where Tony studied after he left school!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Also :lol: :lol: :lol: DURHAM UNIVERSITY FART LIGHTING SOCIETY
> ...


You guys will learn ancient art soon and i quote from that site



Oprah Winfrey said:


> 2. Oprah Winfrey
> 
> $h1t! I've got blow back!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Also :lol: :lol: :lol: DURHAM UNIVERSITY FART LIGHTING SOCIETY
> ...


You guys will learn ancient art soon and i quote from that site



Oprah Winfrey said:


> 2. Oprah Winfrey
> 
> $h1t! I've got blow back!


I am sitting here pmsl even Mrs B wants to know why i am laughing, ah yes those men from the internet who i will no longer meet in car parks but restaurants :-* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

does anyone have the radio keys that they could bring please as i want to remove my radio as my heated seat switvh has been pushed into its hole and needs relocating and i thought i could do it while i am there

cheers

D


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Could you put me + GF down for curry and bluewater.
Cheers mate,
Mark


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> Could you put me + GF down for curry and bluewater.
> Cheers mate,
> Mark


Nice one Mark,See you there mate :wink:

Getting evener bigger now! 19 for the curry  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT (Poss)
3. Nolive








4. L17 MRL + Ester
5. Renton 72 inc blowback
6. Donners 
7. Dave_uk
8. a18eem
9. Dave_225Roadster + 1
10. Batt
11. itsallaboutmark + Munyi

East Mids guy's attending
*1. Nem + 1
2. TTDunc
3. (Kev) TTK + 1

*

Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Nando
4. Nolive
5. L17 MRL + Ester
6. Renton72
7. Donners
8. Dave_uk
9. Dave_225Roadster
10 a18eem
11. Dotti
12. M9fdb
13. youngg
14. genocidalduck
15. Batt
16. Rayrush1
17. itsallaboutmark + Munyi

East Mids guy's attending
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc
3. TTK


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm not going to be able to make this event now! Which is a shame, I was looking forward to it. Hubby has tickets for legoland for our sons and us. Should be able to make next month though


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dotti said:


> I'm not going to be able to make this event now! Which is a shame, I was looking forward to it. Hubby has tickets for legoland for our sons and us. Should be able to make next month though


No problem have a good time


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fanx Horny  :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Getting evener bigger now! 19 for the curry  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Update on the days events :wink:

A friend of mine will be bringing a brand spanking new porsche cayman for you all to feast your eyes on,i think it a cayman s!.In Cobalt blue as below!!









We are going to try and get one of the Audi dealerships to bring along an MkII TT.Can't promise this though,but we are working on it :wink:









We will have a professional photographer with us.We are hoping to get a few action shots :wink: Any suggestions would be good.  ( Under 70mph of course  )










Some of the lads will be bringing the their VAGCOM along if you would like anything done!

Any questions please email me [email protected] or phone me on 07802940481.

Restaurant directions/address:
Cliffe Spice
17 Parkside, 
Cliffe Woods, 
Rochester, 
Kent, 
ME3 8HX
Telephone: 01634-222231
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=173536

Larger map showing M25

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=173536

Be there for 3pm sharp please as there is a large number of hungry TT'ers to feed  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn it! I might throw a sicky with the husband and tell him to go alone to Legoland with our sons :wink: . I want to come to this meet [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll have my laptop with vag-com also to help out if needed.

TT Dunc has also got his black Mk2 so he'll be in that obviously 

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> I'll have my laptop with vag-com also to help out if needed.
> 
> TT Dunc has also got his black Mk2 so he'll be in that obviously
> 
> Nick


Ah didn't realise he had a MkII.Well if the dealership brings one along we can test drive it :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have my laptop with vag-com also to help out if needed.
> ...


Oooh a Kent Audi dealer is coming for a bit of target practice


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Sorry Essex,Harold wood if poss :lol: Unlucky Tony :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Sorry Essex,Harold wood if poss :lol: Unlucky Tony :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

this meet is looking great 

John,

well done if you manage to get a MKII.

nick,

i'd like to do a sanity check on my car after the haldex replacement it got recently. a basic fault scan will do.

Are you running on the FSD konis still by the way or are you back on the coilovers? I'd like to get a lift in your car and see how that compares to my KONI sport+H&R springs.

That's assuming we will have some time in between the curry, the diet cokes, theMKII test drive, the gossips etc etc :lol:

let me know

cheers

olivier


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

cant wait!!!

Ill bring my VAGCOM aswell, just incase!


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


My local dealer i live 2 mins from there :lol:


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Nem said:


> I'll have my laptop with vag-com also to help out if needed.
> 
> TT Dunc has also got his black Mk2 so he'll be in that obviously
> 
> Nick


Nick is it possible to give mine a check over seeing as i have rebuilt her from a Cat D - will bring pics of it damaged if i remember also   

cheers

D


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

M9fdb said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Genocidalduck is gonna have a word with them.But his favourite salesman has left so we may not be too lucky.
I would ask maidstone audi but BAMTT may beat them up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I will be at the meet, but cant make the curry house
Jose


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Defenatly will be at blue water, and pub later, but if possible would like to join the guys coming from Leicester, as i live in Milton Keynes, if i knew their route and times etc. In that case i could also have a curry...
Jose


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Defenatly will be at blue water, and pub later, but if possible would like to join the guys coming from Leicester, as i live in Milton Keynes, if i knew their route and times etc. In that case i could also have a curry...
> Jose


I'll pm you in two mins mate.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've updated my first post with times and places for your route, in case anyone else wants to join in at any point.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=71458

Nick


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I've sorted myself out with the VAGCOM  which means I can also help people on the day with fault diagnosis 8)

anyone shopping around at bluewater prior to the Curry, I'm after a new phone so i will spend the early afternoon overthere

See ya all

Olivier


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a note, I'll have the OSIR Dtm Rear Valance in the car on Sunday if anyone was intersted in it...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=71410

Also got my Koni coilovers for sale and could bring them down if wanted...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=71411

Nick


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> I've sorted myself out with the VAGCOM  which means I can also help people on the day with fault diagnosis 8)
> 
> anyone shopping around at bluewater prior to the Curry, I'm after a new phone so i will spend the early afternoon overthere
> 
> ...


Olivier - can you let me know details of what cable you have etc. Just got a new laptop (personal one, so I can add applications) and need to get vag-com


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > I've sorted myself out with the VAGCOM  which means I can also help people on the day with fault diagnosis 8)
> ...


Hi Ryan

I will bring the whole lot with me on Sunday no problem 8)

Basically the cable cost me 18quid from a supplier in Hong-kong. Was supposed to work with version 409 of VAGCOM but didn't (the crack for the software was dodgy not the cable itself)so I had to work this out, to in the end get the version 311, with a proper crack and there you go it works a treat

differences between the two versions are minor so you can do fault scan, data loging etc etc I've sorted out the Service! display as well so happy bunny Olivier 

speak to you Sunday or you can give me a buzz if you want more info sooner :wink:

PS for Tony: it looks like it's going to be raining on Sunday m8 :lol: bring on the GTI :twisted:

olivier


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Do you talk to yourself as well Tony? :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Defenatly will be at blue water, and pub later, but if possible would like to join the guys coming from Leicester, as i live in Milton Keynes, if i knew their route and times etc. In that case i could also have a curry...
> Jose


Nice one Sup3r :wink: i'll put you down for both!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Went to the curry house last night to tell them its now 19 for the curry.
20 now  :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Its the only way i can be assured of good conversation :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nando said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

:?: :?: :?:

:lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Nem said:


> :?: :?: :?:
> 
> :lol:


it's Tony, don't worry. he's entertaining :roll:

Eh mister GTI, I'm just keeping the pressure up for the "roundabout challenge" :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > :?: :?: :?:
> ...


Just you carry on with the rain dance my little French strawberry


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ok spoke to Richie the guv'nor at Harold Wood. He said he would let me or let one of the salesman bring the TT up. However because its a Sunday and Evening. He can't. Due to his Demos being Static models. Which means at night they have to be back tucked up at the show room.  . But one good thing came out off it. He said i can have one for the night when they are old enough to stay out late


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


ah la la mon ami, I'm going to have to educate you.

Native Americans used to hold ceremonial dances, called rain dances, hoping for rain so that they have a plentiful crop season.

I've got no reason for celebrating, yet :wink: .

And for the french bloke that I am, coming from sunny South of France, it's rather a Sun dance that I would be doing looking at the forecast 

Oh by the way, only the missus :-* is authorized to call me "my little french strawberry" since there's no contest in between the tow of you in the boobs department 

see ya on Sunday...in the rain :lol:

take it easy m8 8)

olivier


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John i am deffo coming to the curry, thought id let you know so i get a seat


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> John i am deffo coming to the curry, thought id let you know so i get a seat


Excellent ! You'll enjoy it.I just hope they can handle all of us.I did ask for two waiters as there is normally one during the day.
And pre warned them of the coke situation :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > John i am deffo coming to the curry, thought id let you know so i get a seat
> ...


Thanks John really looking forward to this one


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok looks like this is the list then.Hope you are all still coming?? 

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT 
3. Nolive 4. L17 MRL + Ester
5. Renton 72 inc blowback [
6. Donners 
7. Dave_uk
8. a18eem
9. Dave_225Roadster + 1
10. Batt
11. itsallaboutmark + Munyi
12. Hallsie

East Mids guy's attending
1. Nem + 1
2. TTDunc
3. TTK + 1
4. Sup3rfly

Forum members attending Bluewater 6pm: 
1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Nando
4. Nolive
5. L17 MRL + Ester
6. Renton72
7. Donners
8. Dave_uk
9. Dave_225Roadster
10 a18eem
11. Dotti
12. M9fdb
13. youngg
14. genocidalduck
15. Batt
16. Rayrush1
17. itsallaboutmark + Munyi
18. Hallsie

East Mids guy's attending
1. Nem 
2. TTDunc
3. TTK
4. Sup3rfly


Is everyone ok for finding the curry rest or my house just before hand??

We don't want everyone getting lost.Donners knows the way now so its ok :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Either Or

although i am a bit disapointed its not in your Village :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So, whats the parking like at the curry house? 

Me, TTDunc, TTK and also now Sup3rfly are all on for tomorrow as far as I know.

Shame it looks like rain tho 

Nick


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nem said:


> So, whats the parking like at the curry house?
> 
> Me, TTDun, TTK and also now Sup3rfly are all on for tomorrow as far as I know.
> 
> ...


Parking is huge no worries there! Could fit around 100 cars easy.

Been nice here today Nick.Got to polish my car :wink:

Looking forward to it, 21 for the curry i think now :lol:

John


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's been warm and sunny here all day till about 10 mins back. Was just washing the car and ended up not drying it as it started to tip it down. At least it's clean :?

See you tomorrow mate, really looking foaward to it!

Nick


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> John i am deffo coming to the curry, thought id let you know so i get a seat


Tony,

Dont forget to bring your lighter or some Swan Vestas! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > John i am deffo coming to the curry, thought id let you know so i get a seat
> ...


I would but i have given up the **** 3 weeks now


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > John i am deffo coming to the curry, thought id let you know so i get a seat
> ...


O yes remember last month Tony in the Wharf corridor??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Wow he really did have blowback :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm bringing a couple of friends who have just bought a 225 coupe - so vag-coms at the ready please


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone!
I will not be comming to the curry fest.... I have some guests comming round to see the new baby.
I will be there @ the Wharf for the usual doughnuts and diet coke and a right laugh ! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi everyone!
> I will not be comming to the curry fest.... I have some guests comming round to see the new baby.
> I will be there @ the Wharf for the usual doughnuts and diet coke and a right laugh ! :wink:


Ok mate see you there! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Apparently everyone is running a bit late due to traffic.We may all be at bluewater a bit later than 6pm so dont worry if were not there.

My number just incase 07802940481


----------



## Batt (Jun 7, 2006)

My first TT outting was GREAT - thanks to all who made todays curry and meet a good one.

Sorry I missed out on the pub - but maybe next month for that..

Nice one & well done LEEK


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Batt said:


> My first TT outting was GREAT - thanks to all who made todays curry and meet a good one.
> 
> Sorry I missed out on the pub - but maybe next month for that..
> 
> Nice one & well done LEEK


Thanks for coming along! :wink:

Twas a good day indeed cant wait till next month 

A very special thanks to Nem and his crew for travelling so far.Was great to meet you all!
Hope your driving with the windows open on the way back :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Another great meet and lots of new faces - well done Hornster for organising.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Some of you have been asking about the site Chris and i use for all the bargains its http://www.hotukdeals.com/main

For the vouchers this page http://www.hotukdeals.com/vouchers-static


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good meet yesterday John nice to meet all the old and new faces again, I hope Nick and the East Mid's guys got back ok, the weather was foul and especially windy :roll: on the way home

Would be nice to see some pic's there must of been 20 + TT's at bluewater + Golf, S3 and Cayman ....oh not to mention Stu's A4 :wink: although i don't think i would wanted to of been in the Tuscan in that weather


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde  :wink:

superb meet last night 8) indeed despite the awful weather :evil:

it was great to meet up with the people from the East Midlands crew indeed  Hope you all had a safe journey back home 

Duncan, your MKII TT has the right colour IMHO, simply needs some nice wheels :wink:

as discussed last night, I got my new RS4 style from http://www.elite-design.co.uk/ and they are really good replicas me thinks 

try to talk to Kees if you decide to take the plunge, he's got good deals on offer all the time 

kev and julie, it was an absolute pleasure to meet you 8) keep on thinking about a second TT in your couple, I know someone who could sort you out :wink:

Jose, bom-dia o meu amigo 

very nice roadster you've got despite the steering wheel at the wrong place :wink:

Nick and Madame,

nice to see you again down here 

Shame I missed out a Leek newbie :? and from Romford
 maybe next time M9fdb

great to see the regulars as well 8)

I didn't expect to speak that much french at such a TT meet  thanks for that Michael and Ester :wink:

Dave (dave225 roadster) and Stewart,

i'm really sorry if I sounded rude with the VAGCOM request but John told me off just before you asked because he wanted us to move to the Pub 

if you're around Romford/Hornchurch sometime in the next few weeks,PM me and I will sort you out.

Ryan, Mark

talking about VAGCOM, please find the link to the seller on ebay I got mine from http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... IBSA:UK:11

If the software doesn't work on your laptop with the crack he will provide you, I will download my version on your machines, no problem 8)

Ryan you can tell your friend that they shouldn't worry too much about the fault I found on their new car. It's a common issue with the brakes switch and I don't think there's any safety problem to drive the car as it is. It might well be that it was replaced at some point on the car but the fault hadn't been cleared. If they want to meet sometine in the next few weeks to confirm the diagnosis, feel free to get in touch.

voila voila, I think that's about it for me 

I can't make the next meet since I will be in sunny Marseille 8) but I really hope it wasn't the last meet I was attending........

we'll see :?

cheers to everybody here and a special thanks to Mr Horny, you will get my vote for "Best TTOC representative"  

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice little write up olivier :wink:

Glad you enjoyed it, see you in a couple of months mate :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Batt said:


> My first TT outting was GREAT - thanks to all who made todays curry and meet a good one.
> 
> Sorry I missed out on the pub - but maybe next month for that..
> 
> Nice one & well done LEEK


thanks John, hope I still will be around in two months time though :?

Hi franck,

I forgot you and to say how gorgeous the fantastic anis cream whatever they call it interior :wink: looks 8)


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

Great meet yesterday.
A few photos from the event, will be sending them all to John so he can use them.
Shame it was dull during the day time ones but the rain on the cars looks pretty cool!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

You may need to delete this one as it may attract too many women!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well after 375 miles, on exactly 1 full tank of fuel, me and Kelly finally got home just after midnight.

Can't express how much of a good day it was all round!

We started off at 11am at Donington Services where I met TTK. We then cruised down to Leicester Forest East Services and then there was 3 with TTDunc joining up in his 2.0l Black Mk2. Actually got quite worried when the police car pulled up behind us, but the two police men were just bing nosey I think. They were actually quite interested in where we were going and had a good look round at Duncan's Mk2, seemed very impressed too!

Anyway, after our brief encounter with the law we set off for Toddington Services. Once there we met Sup3rfly in his stunning roadster, very nice colour combination indeed. We stopper for coffee for 30 mins and again set off for Cliffe Woods.

It's been said by all of us 4 how usefull the pmr radios are which we all had. Either for warning of something up ahead, to point out something to laugh at or simply a game of I Spy when we were at a standstill in the contra-flow for the 5 miles before turing off onto the M25. 

The rest of the journey down was rather dull in both interest and weather conditions. From the start up at Donington where is was bright sunshine and dry it had got gradually darker the closer to London we got. Duncan tried telling us it was just the smog covering anything inside the M25  The only hickup we had in fact was when Sup3rfly got held up at the Dartford Toll Booth and then turned off the M25 too soon. a quick mobile call as he'd gone out of range of the pmr's and he was back with us in 10 mins.

After turning up in the wrong side of the car park for the curry house, thanks to Kev's sat-nav, we finally arrived just after 3:15pm. Was actually a miracale we found it as considering that Kev and Duncan both had sat-nav and they were both the same make units they were both saying different distances remaining and were constantly 15 miles or so out! Hmmm 

Atmosphere throughout the meal was stunning, everyone friendly and chatting away. To say how many of us there was the food was brought out very quickly and it was amazing, well impressed indeed! If you can pass that on the next time you're in there John, probably next sunday 

So a short blast from the curry house to Bluewater was next where there were already a good number of cars waiting for us including the stunning Cayman. The rest of the evening was just as expected from when I was last down at the LEEK meet in February. Lots of photographs stood out in the rain followed by a very brisk blast to the pub. Time then flew by and it was very soon 9pm.

Deciding we had a long journey home we said out goodbyes and kev set the sat-nav for home. Sup3rfly decided to get his foot down and shot off, I later had a text from him thanking us for the day and that he'd got home fine.

We made a last stop for coffee at Toddington Services again and from there Duncan left us for home also. Kev followed me up to junction 22 where he also turned off, and then there was one. As I said above, I finally got home just after 12 and rather then get straight in bed and collapse I was straight on the PC looking at all the pics and videos from the day!

Thanks to John for organising this at his end, was so worth the trip down. I hope as we spoke about that a return trip can be arranged at some point, you know the LEEK lot will be more than welcome up here at any time.

I'm sorting all my pics out tonight, 206 in all, and will have them posted tonight. Also I've got 25 video clips of varying lengths and am hoping to edit this into some sort of order and will have this posted up at some point also.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Forgot to say, Donners, some very nice shots there. Will have to get a copy of all the originals on cd from John if thats possible 

My photos are now up here...

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... %20221006/

Nick


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nick,

Great write up. It was good to see you guys yesterday.

Thanks for taking the time to come down and see us, it was very enjoyable.

Im off to look at your pics now.

Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

To the Hornster & everyone from the LEEK Crew, 
just like to say a big thank you for making all of us East Mids guys & ladies 
very welcome yesterday . 
You really are a top friendly bunch and a credit to the TTOC ,the food was superb it really was and the company was excellent .

We all really enjoyed the whole day..!!

Thank You again & hope to see you all again soon

Kev (TTK) & Julie


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking at the pics I am pretty gutted, but after 30 mins of sitting around in wet car park, my girlfriend convinced me she had a cold coming and we should go home..... I wouldn't mind but I put up with an afternoon shopping in Bluewater!

I will try to come another time alone 

Thanks for the chap from NE London with a black TT wearing a baseball cap for making me feel welcome, sorry I didnâ€™t get your name, see you all again hopefully less briefly next time.

Thanks John (X89AUX)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looks like it was a great meet....Gutted i missed it...But ma mum was having some serious issues. hopefully next time


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like it was a great meet....Gutted i missed it...But ma mum was having some serious issues. hopefully next time


No probs mate. You'll hopefully be able to stretch the RS4's legs in a run up to the East Mids sometime!

Oh, and check the TTOC section to update your sig, they have changed slightly again in design.



Nick


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Next time for me also .

At Legoland I did see a black roadster and a white coupe built in lego and thought of you lot whilst walking round in the pissing rain  :wink:

Bet you didn't have any misano's at your meet either! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

s_jon said:


> Thanks for the chap from NE London with a black TT wearing a baseball cap for making me feel welcome, sorry I didnâ€™t get your name, see you all again hopefully less briefly next time.


That'll be me - John  . Nice to meet you and see you at the next meet.

Hornster - I had to pretend to be you with your late arrival :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like it was a great meet....Gutted i missed it...But ma mum was having some serious issues. hopefully next time


Sorry to hear this mate - hope your mum gets through it soon.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> s_jon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the chap from NE London with a black TT wearing a baseball cap for making me feel welcome, sorry I didnâ€™t get your name, see you all again hopefully less briefly next time.
> ...


You'd never get away with it.I'm MUCH better looking  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like it was a great meet....Gutted i missed it...But ma mum was having some serious issues. hopefully next time


Hopefully see you next time mate.Give mum a big kiss from us all :-* :-* :-*


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

s_jon said:


> Looking at the pics I am pretty gutted, but after 30 mins of sitting around in wet car park, my girlfriend convinced me she had a cold coming and we should go home..... I wouldn't mind but I put up with an afternoon shopping in Bluewater!
> 
> I will try to come another time alone
> 
> ...


Sorry i missed you John 

Fancy it next time??? http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 527#788527


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Many thanks to London ,enjoyed the trip with Nem and Kev well worth going.I was told you lot in the smoke where friendly and that was true,many thanks to the Hornster for having us.Hope we all meet again somewhere.
Can somone remind me again on the chinese restuarant to go in chinatown it was the dragon___________.

HAPPY TTing


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Olivier for details on RS4 wheels looks like next months pay check spent ,ssh dont tell the Mrs!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> Many thanks to London ,enjoyed the trip with Nem and Kev well worth going.I was told you lot in the smoke where friendly and that was true,many thanks to the Hornster for having us.Hope we all meet again somewhere.
> Can somone remind me again on the chinese restuarant to go in chinatown it was the dragon___________.
> 
> HAPPY TTing


Was nice to see the new TToy Duncan!

Thanks for popping down mate! See you again some time :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

nolive said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> 
> ...


Thanks for scanning their car - they really appreciated your offer.
Also, thanks for the link to the vag-com seller. Mark has just ordered the cables so I may pop round for a lesson later on :wink:

Cheers
Ryan


----------

